# Shiny Beast Wi-fi Events (Feb 7 - Feb 27)



## Mustardear (Feb 6, 2011)

The three *shiny* Legendary Beasts will be available on Wi-fi in Europe (and probably also the US) during February! The Pokemon can be downloaded to any Generation 4 game as long as you have unlocked Wi-fi events. All are at Lv. 30 and have four special moves.

Raikou - 7th to 13th
_--> Extremespeed, Weather Ball, Aura Sphere, Zap Cannon. Rash nature._
Entei - 14th to 20th
_--> Extremespeed, Flare Blitz, Howl, Crush Claw. Adamant nature._
Suicune - 21st to 27th
_--> Extremespeed, Sheer Cold, Aqua Ring, Air Slash. Relaxed nature._

The Official  announcement

The fact that these are shiny, set natures and are available for all games makes them great for soft resetting.


----------

